# IBS-A/M



## Navig8tor (Dec 30, 2016)

With very little research so far as i can tell on the alternating/mixed form of IBS and much of the current clinical studies focusing on IBS D and IBS C, IBS A or M has got to be the toughest form of IBS understand. The internet itself is stock full of recommendations on Soluble and insoluble fiber intake for either of the latter mentioned but it can be rather challenging for those of us with IBS A/M. For the ease of communication in this topic we will refer the combined form IBS as IBS A (Alternating). My IBS symptoms begin nearly 9 months ago and it was only recently that i have truly begun to understand what was going on. In my search for ways to ease the symptoms i noticed the serious lack of forum discussions, clinical trials, scholarly papers, and medical research into the Alternating form of IBS. All of which i could care less about as my primary concern is with diet and how to eat a healthy balanced Diet to prevent triggers and keep stools consistent. IF you suffer from IBS-D its recommended that you take in more soluble Fiber and for IBS-C the opposite is the case requiring you have more insoluble fiber intake, but for those With IBS-A a need to balance the two is present.

As i have only recently begun to track my eating habits i am not quite yet ready to speak of what is and isnt working, so i have created this topic in hopes that we can begin a communal discussion focused on the dietary needs of IBS-A sufferers. I can say that Linseed or Flax-seed is likely a very good option as it is a soluble fiber that helps lubricate your digestive system helping stools to pass, but also helps form more solid stools. This has got to be one of the best options for those with IBS-A.

Obviously the information listed here isn't really new to most of you, but again the point of this topic is to direct the attention to healthy eating habits for IBS-A sufferers. Please as this conversation grows feel free to share your thoughts and concerns over anything that is mentioned but be respectful and courteous to each other. Its bad enough we have IBS


----------

